# صورة بنت جميله أتحداكم تشوفونها تائهة بين الورد........



## amjad-ri (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*شوفو هذة البنت من جمالها

 ضايعة بين الورد :heat:

:t9:حدق بالصورة عشرين ثانية





*























*انا  مليش دعوة بالي حيحصل  *​


----------



## kalimooo (15 سبتمبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *شوفو هذة البنت من جمالها
> 
> ضايعة بين الورد :heat:
> 
> ...



فكرة حلوة امجد

مشكور
سلام المسيح


----------



## amjad-ri (15 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> فكرة حلوة امجد
> 
> مشكور
> سلام المسيح



_*ههههه

اكلت المقلب يا كليم

وانا مكنتش عاوزك تاكلو  بس  اعمل ايه

نورت المقلب​*_


----------



## maria123 (15 سبتمبر 2008)

عن جد ماحلوة  انا من غير شي بخاف من خيالي بليز ما تحطوها كمان عن جد انا بحكي ما بمزح في كتير ناس يخاف و انا وحدة منن


----------



## maria123 (15 سبتمبر 2008)

عن جد ماحلوة  انا من غير شي بخاف من خيالي بليز ما تحطوها كمان عن جد انا بحكي ما بمزح في كتير ناس يخاف و انا وحدة منن


----------



## +meriet+ (15 سبتمبر 2008)

انا كل الى حقولوا 


















































































































































ربنا يسامحك​


----------



## dodoz (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*هههههههه*
*ديه بنت ديه ولا مشروع بنت و فشل*
*ميرسى على الصورة*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*ههههههههه

كنت مفروض تكتب يا امجد ان الموضوع للكبار فقط
ههههه

شكرا على المقلب​*


----------



## ارووجة (15 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## amjad-ri (15 سبتمبر 2008)

maria123 قال:


> عن جد ماحلوة  انا من غير شي بخاف من خيالي بليز ما تحطوها كمان عن جد انا بحكي ما بمزح في كتير ناس يخاف و انا وحدة منن



_*هههههههه

انا اسف  جدا

بس انتي  لازم يكون قلبك حجر

شكرا لخوفك

اقصد مرورك*_​


----------



## amjad-ri (15 سبتمبر 2008)

+meriet+ قال:


> انا كل الى حقولوا
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_*
شكرا  

فعلا  انا محتاك الكلمة دي

نورتي:smi411:*_​


----------



## amjad-ri (15 سبتمبر 2008)

dodoz قال:


> *هههههههه*
> *ديه بنت ديه ولا مشروع بنت و فشل*
> *ميرسى على الصورة*



_*هههههههههه

انتة  الوحيد الي مخفتش

نورت المقلب*_​


----------



## amjad-ri (15 سبتمبر 2008)

r0o0o0ky قال:


> *ههههههههه
> 
> كنت مفروض تكتب يا امجد ان الموضوع للكبار فقط
> ههههه
> ...



_*هههههههه

عن جد نسيت

اكتب العنوان الصحيح

شكرا لمرورك  

نورت المقلب*_​


----------



## amjad-ri (15 سبتمبر 2008)

ارووجة قال:


>



_*الزاهر من كتر مخفتي  

مكتبتيش وله  حاكة
:smi411::smi411:*_​


----------



## veronika (15 سبتمبر 2008)

_لا بصراحه اتخضيت
بس دي بنت و جميله يعني واسعه اوي
دي اصلا اشك انها انسانه مش بنت و جميله
بس مقلب جامد 
يلا تعيش و تعمل فينا مقالب​_


----------



## c'est grace au (16 سبتمبر 2008)

بصراحة صورة حلوة مقلب جميل تشكر ......... لكن ممكن اقول حاجة اسفة امجد لكن لماذا هذه الصورة العنصرية؟؟ انا اعلم ان بلدتكم محتلة لكن ليس من مسلمين....... و المسيح دعا ان نحب الاعداء و ان من اذانا لا نؤذيه بل نعطيه الخد الاخر ليضربنا عليه


----------



## amjad-ri (16 سبتمبر 2008)

veronika قال:


> _لا بصراحه اتخضيت
> بس دي بنت و جميله يعني واسعه اوي
> دي اصلا اشك انها انسانه مش بنت و جميله
> بس مقلب جامد
> يلا تعيش و تعمل فينا مقالب​_



_*ههههه

تعيش وتاكل غيرو

شكرا لمرورك  نورتي المقلب*_​


----------



## amjad-ri (16 سبتمبر 2008)

c'est grace au قال:


> بصراحة صورة حلوة مقلب جميل تشكر ......... لكن ممكن اقول حاجة اسفة امجد لكن لماذا هذه الصورة العنصرية؟؟ انا اعلم ان بلدتكم محتلة لكن ليس من مسلمين....... و المسيح دعا ان نحب الاعداء و ان من اذانا لا نؤذيه بل نعطيه الخد الاخر ليضربنا عليه


 

_*هل تقصدين الصورة الرمزية​​​*​_

_*لا يوجد فيها اي نوع من انواع العنصرية*_​ 
_*العلم موجود عليه صورة المسيح *_​ 
_*و هذا فخر للعراق ان يكون على العلم صورة المسيح*_​ 
_*على كلن شكرا لمرورك*_​ 
_*نورتي المقلب*_​ 
_*لو عندك اي سؤال ارسلي على الخاص *_​ 
_*رجاءاااااااااااااااااا*_​


----------



## Esther (16 سبتمبر 2008)

بجد حراااااااااااام عليكم 
بجد انا تعبت اوى من المنظر ده
ربنا يسامحك
ع العموم ميرسى على الخضه​


----------



## amjad-ri (16 سبتمبر 2008)

Esther قال:


> بجد حراااااااااااام عليكم
> بجد انا تعبت اوى من المنظر ده
> ربنا يسامحك
> ع العموم ميرسى على الخضه​



_*هههههههه

منة كمان اكلت المقلب

شكرا  على المرور

نورت المقلب

:t30::t30::t30::t30:*_​


----------



## dodi lover (16 سبتمبر 2008)

حرااااااام عليك وقفت قلبى


شكرا بردة على المزاحة​


----------



## tete99 (16 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يسمحك
ايه الرعب دا


----------



## kokielpop (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههه
  حلوة اوى ​*


----------



## Bolbola142 (17 سبتمبر 2008)

يييييييييييعععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع !!!!! ايه يا امجد ده


----------



## amjad-ri (17 سبتمبر 2008)

dodi lover قال:


> حرااااااام عليك وقفت قلبى
> 
> 
> شكرا بردة على المزاحة​



_*هههههههه

منور المقاب

سلام ونعمة*_​


----------



## amjad-ri (17 سبتمبر 2008)

tete99 قال:


> ربنا يسمحك
> ايه الرعب دا



_*مهو  فلم  كوميدي  مش  رعب

هههههههههه

نورت الموضوع*_​


----------



## amjad-ri (17 سبتمبر 2008)

kokielpop قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> حلوة اوى ​*



*ههههه

نورة المقلب*


----------



## amjad-ri (17 سبتمبر 2008)

bolbola142 قال:


> يييييييييييعععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع !!!!! ايه يا امجد ده



_*فلم  كوميدي

ههههههههه

نورة المقلب*_​


----------



## Bolbola142 (18 سبتمبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> _*فلم  كوميدي
> 
> ههههههههه
> 
> نورة المقلب*_​



ده كوميدي يا امجد حرام عليك امال الرعب يبقي ازاي


----------



## amjad-ri (18 سبتمبر 2008)

bolbola142 قال:


> ده كوميدي يا امجد حرام عليك امال الرعب يبقي ازاي



_*ههههههههه

الرعب  حيكون ازاي

يممكن  انموت فكئة

هههههههههههههه

شكرا لمرورك

نورت المقلب*_​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى على المقلب بامانه اول لما طلعت الى بتقول عليها بنت يعنى هى مشروع بنت وفشل اعدت اضحك من الخضه ميرسى ليك يا امجد جامده بامانه​*:t11::t11::t11::t11::t11::018A1D~146:


----------



## amgad13 (18 سبتمبر 2008)

بجد انا وقعت فيها
جميل


----------



## sosana (18 سبتمبر 2008)

حرام عليك يا امجد
شكلها بشع اووووووووووووووووي
ميرسي يا باشا على المقلب اللي الجامد ده 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## amjad-ri (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*ههههههههه

شكرا لمروركم

نورتو المقلب

بس لو في حد منكم  راح للدكتور بسبب الخوف

انا عليا التكاليف

ههههههههه

منورين​*


----------



## النهيسى (8 أكتوبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *شوفو هذة البنت من جمالها
> 
> ضايعة بين الورد :heat:
> 
> ...


*كده يا أمجد أنا زعلت منك        خههههههههه​*


----------



## amjad-ri (8 أكتوبر 2008)

النهيسى قال:


> *كده يا أمجد أنا زعلت منك        خههههههههه​*



_*هههههههههه

الى  الزعل يا  النهيسي

نورت المقلب



​*_


----------



## yousteka (8 أكتوبر 2008)

حرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررام عليكي

احنا عمالنا ليك حاجة عشان العقاب ده

عموما ماشي يا امجد 


تعيش ونردهالك​


----------



## dark_angel (8 أكتوبر 2008)

هو المقلب حلو بس انا عندى سوال هى البنت دى عندها الجمرة الخبيثة


----------



## amjad-ri (9 أكتوبر 2008)

yousteka قال:


> حرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررام عليكي
> 
> احنا عمالنا ليك حاجة عشان العقاب ده
> 
> ...


_*
iههههههههههههههههههه


مستنيكي  ترديهة

سلام ونعمة  
نورتي المقلب​*_


----------



## amjad-ri (9 أكتوبر 2008)

dark_angel قال:


> هو المقلب حلو بس انا عندى سوال هى البنت دى عندها الجمرة الخبيثة



_*هههههه

يمكن  مين يعرف

ننورت المقلب

سلام ونعمة​*_


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*اللة يسامحك يا امجد انا اتخضيت بجد
وبعدين انا داخلة علشان اضحك مش علشان اترعب
لا   واية  مركزة قوي محدقة في الصورة علشان اشوف  بحسب نونة في وسط الورد 
لقيت الشيطان*
ماشي يا امجد مردود لك المقلب دة


----------



## amjad-ri (9 أكتوبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *اللة يسامحك يا امجد انا اتخضيت بجد
> وبعدين انا داخلة علشان اضحك مش علشان اترعب
> لا   واية  مركزة قوي محدقة في الصورة علشان اشوف  بحسب نونة في وسط الورد
> لقيت الشيطان*
> ماشي يا امجد مردود لك المقلب دة



_*هههههههههههههه


شكرا لمرورك

نورتي المقلب

بس  اوعي  الرد يكون  مرعب  كثيرااااااااا*_​


----------



## لوقا عادل (10 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## خاطى ونادم (10 أكتوبر 2008)

لا بجد ربنا يسامحك يا امجد انا اتخضيت بجد

شكرا ليك


----------



## amjad-ri (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا  لمروركم

نورتو الموضوع

سلام ونعمة​*


----------

